# huh, I have come a long ways in a little over a year



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I just stumbled on the letter I had stayed awake all night writing to the OM, but never sent because I was so confused, and also just as I was finishing it my ex W barged in on MY room (the spare room of course) to find out what I was doing, she convinced me to drop it, that I didn't know anything. I saved a copy in an email I set up to secretly forward her email account to when I was trying to find out the truth.

I think the letter was more meaningful for my own self to understand where exactly my thoughts were on the state of the marriage, I was just trying to work it all out - I was really going to send this to some d0uchebag, crazy. I see so easily what a doormat I was, and why you guys helped me get back on my feet here after this went down. I also understand why we all tell the betrayed spouses to not communicate with the AP, because it really does us no good, to just post the letter here or something. I never have posted it here before but this is what I had written:

_oops, sorry this message has been intentionally eliminated forever _


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Burn it!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Burn it!


by letter, I meant email. Good idea though... wait a sec


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

phew, done. Wasn't sure what to do with it, just needed to hear someone to reaffirm i guess. Thanks Shoo!


----------

